# النسبة التي يتم فحصها من اكداس انابيب الكاربون الستيل



## hayderrekan (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اخوتي الاعزاء في حال لديه الاف الانابيب ما هي النسبة بالميه التي اتمكن من فحصها من المجموع الكلي لغرض استلامها من الشركة المصنعة


----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شوف أخي أولا عليك بمراجعة شهادات المنشأ فهي اهم شيء و تاكد ان heat no. 
الموجودة علي المواسير تتطابق مع الشهادات المرسلة من طرف المورد ثم عند التاكد من هذا بحيث تتاكد ان 
كل المواسير لها شهادات تحوي الارقام و الكمية و التركيب الكيميائي و الخواص الميكانيكية المطلوبة
بعد هذا ممكن تعمل فحص عشوائي لكل heat no ممكن بجهاز ال ultrasonic
او يمكنك ارسال عينة للتأكد من سلامة التركيب الكيميائي و علي حد علمي لا يوجد كود يعطيك نسبة معينية
لفحصها مادمت تأكدت من وجود شهادات المنشاء و راجعتها و فحصت عدد من المواسير بشكل عشوائي


----------

